# 99215 and 99386



## shofmeister (Jun 1, 2012)

Can both CPT codes 99215 and 99386 be billed together?


----------



## tefranklin57 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes. Establish patient well exam 9939x and E/M 9921x-25. Both E/M have their own diagnosis codes attached, and documentation of the medical record must support the well exam and problems/conditions addressed.


----------

